# Renouncing citisenship is expensive



## tshadowchaser (Sep 8, 2014)

My personal thought on this if you wish to give up your citizen ship there should be no cost but you must leave the USA and never return

Renouncing U.S. citizenship is about to get a lot more expensive


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, billing people to leave doesn't seem right.


----------



## granfire (Sep 8, 2014)

They should bill corporations leaving though....

Denouncing citizenship, cute name.
People acquire other citizenships for various reasons, and carrying dual citizenship is not common, or you are asked to renounce one for certain jobs. The people do not leave all they are behind at the border...they still may have family ties. 
Kind of like asking people who become US citizens to never leave the country...


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh how the tax farms like to hold onto their livestock.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll agree with granfire  if a corporation leaves to evade paying taxes they should pay a high price to still do business here


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 12, 2014)

So lets say an American citizen buys a house in Canada and lives there, would he even have to give up his USA citizenship?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2014)

In general, no--you could be a permanent resident. I work with a canadian who's lived here for some 30 years but still is Canadian.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2014)

Of course, you're also required to keep paying taxes too. 

Now me, I gave up my citizenship once.  Got it back pretty easy too.  Just moved to the country of Ohio and turned in my New York citizenship.  Then a year later, moved back to the country of New York, and soon as I sent in my check got it back again.  I look forward to Pliskining again in the future.  I just wish I'd gotten my Conch Republic passport before the untimely death of the Secretary General earlier this year.  Seems that put citizenship requests there on indefinite hold. 

ok, back to the 10 year old rum, it's after 10 am so it's ok right?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 12, 2014)

arnisador said:


> In general, no--you could be a permanent resident. I work with a canadian who's lived here for some 30 years but still is Canadian.



Well I would assume if he's still technically a Canadian that he doesn't get certain rights that Americans get such as voting in the U.S.A.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well I would assume if he's still technically a Canadian that he doesn't get certain rights that Americans get such as voting in the U.S.A.



My wife and I looked into this and the big issue is if you are not a Canadian citizen they (Canada) will tax you to death if you ever sell that house, and of course you are still paying US taxes the whole time you are there.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well I would assume if he's still technically a Canadian that he doesn't get certain rights that Americans get such as voting in the U.S.A.



Yup. But he will get Soc. Sec. from us, he says.


----------



## granfire (Sep 13, 2014)

arnisador said:


> Yup. But he will get Soc. Sec. from us, he says.



about that...I have been told that as long as you live as permanent resident, you can draw your social security. Why not, you earned it.
But not when you move out of the country.
Only citizens get their check send out....


----------

